
Silicon Valley Is Listening to Your Most Intimate Moments - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-12-11/silicon-valley-got-millions-to-let-siri-and-alexa-listen-in
======
Porthos9K
If they want to listen to me fap, then I hope they get thoroughly traumatized.

